# Gskill F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK Test Report



## darklord (Apr 28, 2008)

Gskill is a very well known brand in the memory field and have come up with some very interesting products in the past.From what i remember, they entered the scene with some high performance, extremely overclockable DDR1 modules with Samsung ICs in the A64 era.It would be fair to say they dominated the overclocking scene with Samsung TCCD based memory modules. Recently they have launched plenty of kits targetted at different user base.We will be looking at their DDR2 1066 rated *PK* series kit.*Gskill,Taiwan* was kind enough to send us a sample for testing.

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_248154e5f52b0d.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_248155093a8f2a.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2481552d7b654e.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_24815509622b54.jpg

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_248155472c8c8d.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2481554735aedf.jpg *www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_24815547427ac9.jpg

*More Here -Gskill F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK Test Report*

Thanks,
*Amey
Team THL*


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 22, 2008)

good work dude


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 25, 2008)

*price ?*


----------

